# Riversdale College 1970-73 (Deck Cadets)



## Bill Olaman

Just out of interest, is anybody around from that era or just like to reminise about the place and times?


----------



## Jeff Egan

*Riversdale College*

I attended Riversdale from 1965 to 1968 we spent 3 months each years there on a course which started out as a Liverpool Pilot apprentice course, but Liverpool dropped out and that just left us Tyne Pilot apprentices, when our numbers dropped we attended OND courses with Blue Flue and ED apprentices.
Had some good lunches in the Aigburth Arms. We stayed at the Merchant Navy officers club in Catherine Street till it closed and we moved to the new place in James Street near the pier head, I remember a pub called the Crocodile where all the Staurday night party's were arranged.


----------



## john g

I was a Brocks eng app in the mid 60's went to Riversdale for phase 3. Couple of months ago returning from Liverpool airport I thought I'd check out the old place. Sorry guys it's all gone George Wimpey has flattened the lot and built hundreds of appartments. The main gate is still there and the pond along with most of the trees and fields. The "Eggy" went years ago and was replaced by a new pub the name of witch escapes me. Just for the record if any reader remembers Birkenhead Tech well that was demolished earlier this year but the theatre building though derelict still remains for some obscure reason.......john g


----------



## RCHARLTON

I was an engineering apprentice at Birkenhead Tech in 1966 and 1967, and went to Riversdale in 1969/1970. I had heard a rumour that both were now demolished but thanks for confirming it. Must admit it certainly makes you feel a bit older when you hear things like that.

Does anyone remember the bar in Liverpool that cadets from both colleges used to attend. It was a free house and was one of the few places you could get McEwans Tartan on tap. I think it was called Casey's Bar but I'm not sure of that.

Ray Charlton


----------



## john g

Oh yes that was "Caseys Bar" in Casey St opposite central station run by a dear old lady known as "Ma Casey". Casey St. is now a cul de sac with an entrance to a shopping precinct. I honestly don't know if the bar still exists. I will always remember it as a source of "Watneys Red Barrel" of Monty Python fame, such muck you would never consider it today! but you could always get a steak upstairs to suppliment your diet.Next time in Liverpool I'll make a point of checking it out.....john g


----------



## trotterdotpom

Casey's was reputed to have the largest range of beers on tap of any pub in England - don't know if that's true, but you wouldn't want to try them all in one night.

I attended Riversdale in 1979 for a few months - devastated to hear of the demise of the Aigbuth Arms.

John T.


----------



## Allan James

I was an Ocean Deck Cadet from 1975 to 1979, and was unusual in that my family home was quarter of a mile from Riversdale. As were the rules I lived at Aulis during the college phases. I havent been near to the area since the family home was sold some ten years ago but I understand that Aulis and Riversdale have both become housing. The Aigburth Arms was a little before my time (Though I do remember it) when it was demolished to allow for the main road to be widened, it was eventually replaced by a plastic pub called the "Kingsman" As a traditionalist I found it to be a rather weak imitation of a pub-didn't stop me drinking there though! Another name from this era that some may know was the "Cabin Club" at the top end of Bold Street, spent many a happy hour there-then came the difficulty of gaining access to my cabin at Aulis-usually through a ground floor window of a collegue. Happy days!!!


----------



## daveskents

I was a P&O GCD cadet went to Riverdale 1974 and 1976.

Ironmarsh PE college springs to mind and the aigburth arms.

Dave


----------



## Allan James

Dave, try I M Marsh........and oh yes I remember! (Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger

*I M Marsh Aigburth Hotel and Riversdale*

I went to Riversdale 1963 /1965 Engineering apprentice with Brocks . Our class was half Brocks the rest Blue Flu . The Aiggy / I M Marsh and Riversdale were somthing of an institution !!! I still have a piece of the Aiggy ( piece of the wooden trim which somehow came away in my hand at the last bash we had there before all going our seperate ways )
The pub referred to in Casey street was Caseys Fish Bar and was popular with us Scots as we could get McEwans export on draught. We started a rugby club during my stay at Riversdale and were quite sucessfull. Played Wilslow / Normal college Bangor and the BBC select team on a visit to Twickenham to see an international . Jimmy Edwards and Brian Blessed ( Z Cars ) played on the BBC team . Started as a rugby game which degeneated into soccer then collapsed as everyone left the field for the Pub . 
Happy days .
Derek


----------



## trotterdotpom

Apparantly, Riversdale College eventually became John Moore University. My niece went there and has her own memories of the Aigburth Arms, which I don't want to know about!

One of mine is of a typical Scouse comedian (there were normally about 200 of them there every night!). By day he was a lab technician who bred rats at Liverpool University, but on this particular night he showed up, en route to a fancy dress party, wearing a gorilla suit. After a few scoops, he remarked: "Christ, it's boiling in 'ere, now I know why you never see gorillas in pubs!"

John T.


----------



## Graham Eyre

*Graham Eyre*

Sorry to hear about Riversdale College, was there with Shaw Savill as an Engineering Cadet, 1968 - 69, even sorrier to hear about the Aigburth Arms, had some great times there. I guess after over 30 years away a lot has changed. (C


----------



## Waterways

Graham Eyre said:


> Sorry to hear about Riversdale College, was there with Shaw Savill as an Engineering Cadet, 1968 - 69, even sorrier to hear about the Aigburth Arms, had some great times there. I guess after over 30 years away a lot has changed. (C


THe Aigburth Arms was demolished in 1973 and another built virtually next door - one closed one opened. I got drunk there plenty of times.


----------



## Derek Roger

I still have a piece of the original " Aiggie " which came off in my hand the last night we were there ; all saying bye etc . and not realising that we would not meet again except for a very few exceptions . Would have been 1964 . 
Derek
Ps Casey's Fish Bar ( as it was called then was a free house ) was a popular starting place on a Friday night for the Riversdale Gang as it had Mc Ewans Export on draught ( Very popular with those of us from North of the Border )
Derek


----------



## luigi

Bill,

A bit belated I know, but I have only just joined the forum.

I was at Riversdale in 70 for the Induction Course, and 71 & 73 for the OND Nautical Studies. I knew Paddy St Lawrence and Dave Glendenning (ONC at the same time). Also Derek Gallagher, Bob Etherington and Kevin Fitzpatrick(my main buddies). Derek was with Bibby Line an all the others, like myself, with BP.

Johnny Rogers was the Nav Lecturer - a gentleman if ever there was one. The maths teacher was Derek (or Richard?) Hitchmough (if I have spelled it correctly) who, by the way wrote the Liverpool comedy series "Watching".
Monty Wilkes taught us electronics and somebody "Lawson" or "Lawton" took us for Met/Oceanography. He also used to take us sailing on Leigh Flash in the GP 14's or West Kirby in the Herons. We also raced the Hilbres from their moorings at Tranmere Oil Jetty and attended the Menai Straits Regatta in 71.

The 'Kinsman" pub was built across the Aiggy Road at the top of Beechwood Place in 73 and that became a popular watering hole, "Greasy Annies" chippy was right opposite for a lunch time or late night boost of pure calories!

One of my mates (who shall be nameless) was taking pot shots with my air rifle out of my 9th floor room in the tower block, at people coming through the footpath at the bottom end of the cricket ground on the last day of Phase III. Luckily he didn't hit anyone but we still got a good b***ocking for it from the Warden at the tower block. 

Does anyone remember Mr Kent, the Polish night warden at the towers? What a lovely guy he was - always used to let me in when I got back late after spending the evening with a girl that I met in the Ingle Nook on Ullett Road.

I could go on................

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## makko

Was the tower block called Kinsman House? They finally had to screw the windows shut because a couple of cadets thought that it would be good fun to fill a pillow case with water and drop it on a mate as he was coming in. Bloody good job they missed, it left a four foot crater in the pavement!

Rgds.

Dave


----------



## luigi

Yes, it was Kinsman House, Beechwood Place.

For a while, it was converted into private flats, but has since been demolished.

I can imagine a few kilos of water contained in one 'lump' would make quite a mess dropped from that height! (I think it was ten floors in total but stand to be corrected if anyone remembers otherwise.)


----------



## endure

I spent 3 years (1972-1975) at Riversdale doing the MRRT (Sparky) course. Spent the first year in digs off the Aigy road. The landlord's son-in-law was a docker and every time they had a new ship in he used to bring a 'shopping list' home and ask us if we wanted to buy anything. One of her grandsons was a bus driver and when he was on the Aigy Road route he used to turn off up her street and stop for a cuppa - leaving all the passengers wondering what the hell was going on.


----------



## Chouan

I was there '74-'79, Deck Cadet with Ellermans.
I thought that he had a strange accent. His time calls in the morning were an interesting experience. 
I can remember going up in the lift when people started jumping up and down, about 12 of us, to see what would happen! We had drink taken at the time.
I once climbed up a drainpoipe into an open top-light in the "lounge". Shocked myself something terrible when I saw what I'd done in the cold, and sober, light of dawn.
Its strange to think that its all gone.


----------



## Alistair Mather

I was at Riversdale from '76 until '80 during my Deck Cadet time with T. & J.Harrisons. Can remember well sitting at my desk on the 6th floor of Kinsman House when Pete Wright came in. He tipped the window until it was horizontal and then filled the frame with water and closed it. My room was directly over the main entrance! Somebody on the 7th floor did the same thing but it instead of closing the window they simply let go. The glass followed the water..........


----------



## pete wright

Alistair Mather said:


> I was at Riversdale from '76 until '80 during my Deck Cadet time with T. & J.Harrisons. Can remember well sitting at my desk on the 6th floor of Kinsman House when Pete Wright came in. He tipped the window until it was horizontal and then filled the frame with water and closed it. My room was directly over the main entrance! Somebody on the 7th floor did the same thing but it instead of closing the window they simply let go. The glass followed the water..........


Al,


I found this web site by accident. What is the best way of contacting you?

Pete.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome to the crew, Pete.
Alistair hasn't been around for a while.
It may be best to send him a private message.
Just click on his name above his post and pick the relevant option.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## mthurman

*Mike Thurman*

I was at Riversdale 1963 & 1964 - ED's cadet staying at River House across the road.
The one thing I remember about the "Aiggy" was that one of our lot had a varicose vein operation and, in order to sort out his legs, was told to walk for a while, have a rest and then walk back.
Perfect distance to the "Aiggy" - couple of pints - walk back. Went down a treat as we all had to go with him to make sure he was OK !
Casey's Fish Bar was where we used to start our Friday evening session - one person (Big Alec from Bluey's) used to "do the pumps" - have one drink from each of 12 pumps - then we'd do the New Bear's Paw, Queen's and end up in the Kingston House "Mish".
Happy Days !


----------



## Allan James

Just re-visited this posting after recently running into Rob Campbell-ex lecturer from Riversdale. We started going over old staff at Riverdale, names like Jim Bowe, Cliff Steer (ex-ED's, was shipwrecked on the Bereby during the war and never failed to remind me that my father was the 2nd mate on watch at the time. If I recall the accident had a little to do with an engine break down and not allowing any drift to the DR for drift when repairs had been made!) Cliff had two replacement hips and used to struggle occasionally but always had a ready smile and stories to tell! Nick Edwards sadly crossed the bar a little while ago. I'll sit down with Rob and get any more names he can recall and post them.


----------



## Peterhr

*Riversdale MRGC+DTI*

I was at Riversdale from 1971 to 74 studying Marine Radio. I can post some photos of the College which is alas no more but most of my photos of the site are on Friends Reunited including some of the demolition sent in by someone else if anyone wants to look. There is a pic of Anglesey Radio station GLV there too. Sorry, know this is a deck cadets thread, just thought it might be interesting.

http://www.friendsreunited.co.uk/

Just search for the riversdale site - you will need to register but its free.


----------



## zohri

luigi said:


> Bill,
> 
> A bit belated I know, but I have only just joined the forum.
> 
> I was at Riversdale in 70 for the Induction Course, and 71 & 73 for the OND Nautical Studies. I knew Paddy St Lawrence and Dave Glendenning (ONC at the same time). Also Derek Gallagher, Bob Etherington and Kevin Fitzpatrick(my main buddies). Derek was with Bibby Line an all the others, like myself, with BP.
> 
> Johnny Rogers was the Nav Lecturer - a gentleman if ever there was one. The maths teacher was Derek (or Richard?) Hitchmough (if I have spelled it correctly) who, by the way wrote the Liverpool comedy series "Watching".
> Monty Wilkes taught us electronics and somebody "Lawson" or "Lawton" took us for Met/Oceanography. He also used to take us sailing on Leigh Flash in the GP 14's or West Kirby in the Herons. We also raced the Hilbres from their moorings at Tranmere Oil Jetty and attended the Menai Straits Regatta in 71.
> 
> The 'Kinsman" pub was built across the Aiggy Road at the top of Beechwood Place in 73 and that became a popular watering hole, "Greasy Annies" chippy was right opposite for a lunch time or late night boost of pure calories!
> 
> One of my mates (who shall be nameless) was taking pot shots with my air rifle out of my 9th floor room in the tower block, at people coming through the footpath at the bottom end of the cricket ground on the last day of Phase III. Luckily he didn't hit anyone but we still got a good b***ocking for it from the Warden at the tower block.
> 
> Does anyone remember Mr Kent, the Polish night warden at the towers? What a lovely guy he was - always used to let me in when I got back late after spending the evening with a girl that I met in the Ingle Nook on Ullett Road.
> 
> I could go on................
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul.


Dear Paul,

I got into this forum while trying to get some nostalgic info on Riversdale College. Remember me? I was in the same OND class in 1971 and 1973. There were 3 cadets from Blu Flu (Ang, Chua and myself) and 2 from Harrisons - Mik Robson and Pete Jones, Derek Gallagher from Bibby and Bob, Kevin and yourself from BP. 

Of course we didn't spend much time together outside classroom because I was in AULIS whilst you were in Kinsman House.

Adding on to the lecturers who taught us, I recall a Mr. Watson who taught us ship stability, a Mr. Hammond also for Maths, and you must remember Iver Rutherford who taught us Seamanship.

Anyway, nice to have bumped into you in this forum.

Regards,
Zohri


----------



## luigi

zohri said:


> Dear Paul,
> 
> I got into this forum while trying to get some nostalgic info on Riversdale College. Remember me? I was in the same OND class in 1971 and 1973. There were 3 cadets from Blu Flu (Ang, Chua and myself) and 2 from Harrisons - Mik Robson and Pete Jones, Derek Gallagher from Bibby and Bob, Kevin and yourself from BP.
> 
> Of course we didn't spend much time together outside classroom because I was in AULIS whilst you were in Kinsman House.
> 
> Adding on to the lecturers who taught us, I recall a Mr. Watson who taught us ship stability, a Mr. Hammond also for Maths, and you must remember Iver Rutherford who taught us Seamanship.
> 
> Anyway, nice to have bumped into you in this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Zohri


Hi Zohri,

I remember all three of you from Blu Flu very well. Those were great days which I often hark back on with fondness.

We were very privileged when you consider there were just 9 of us on the OND course.

I hadn't thought about Ivor Rutherford until you mentioned him, but I do now. 

I remained at sea until 1981 when my wife, Joyce (who I met during Phase 3 - and we're still together!) and I decided to start a family.

I sometimes wish I'd stayed at sea - I'd be retiring next year, rather than in 2018 which still seems an awful long way away! Mind you, I've had some great times since I left so I suppose I cannot complain.

Did you stay in touch with any of the others? I did keep in touch with Derek for a short while after we left and Kevin with whom I took Mates at the polytech in Scotland Road (now Sir John Moore's uni). Surprisingly, I never heard from Bob Etherington after we left Riversdale, so I'd like to know what happened to him.

I have a photo somewhere of some of us, including you I'm sure, when we went to the cottage in the Lake District. I'll try to dig it out and send you a copy.

Anyway, great to hear from you.

ATB,

Paul.


----------



## oglebilluk

I was at Riversdale as an Eng Cadet with Brocklebanks, 1955 - 57 and well remember the Aiggie; sadly replaced in the 1970's by the Kingsman. Not in the same league!!

Living locally again I drove Aigburth Road recently and found the apartment block on that site is almost finished. At one time it was intended for retirement homes!

Also seeing mention of the Cabin Club in town, at the top of Bold Sreeet. It is still going and I have to confess that my son worked there as a DJ about 10 years ago - apparently the only DJ who didn't speak, but provided good music. Whatever that is these days

Bill


----------



## sylvesterheng

*Bluey Middies and Eng Cadet 1969 to 1972*

Hi Fellas,
This is Sylvester Heng from Singapore.
Now almost retired and residing in Singapore.
Some Local BFL buddies are
Zhori , Ang Chin Eng, Goh Toh Sek, Chan Bian Ann,
Oh Eng Hoe from Penang, Suffian, Hamzah, Ahmad
Othman (Director Gen of Shipping -Malaysia) plus
a few more, 
If any of you can remember, do join in.
my contact +65 9626 8992 or [email protected]
Cheers, Sylvester


----------



## daisy1942

sylvesterheng said:


> Hi Fellas,
> This is Sylvester Heng from Singapore.
> Now almost retired and residing in Singapore.


HI Sylvester,

Going to be really cheeky here - if, after you retire you get bored and want something to do - I wondered if you might like to do aa little WW2 research for me?

Daisy1942


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog

I was at Riversdale Pre-sea course from 1963 to 64. Jim Bowe was our class lecturer, great man. Who could forget Joe McGrath the boson, ex MossHutchensson. Talk about every finger a marline spike and every thumb a fid.
Some of my classmates were, Alan Duckwoth, John MacFaddin, ? Beswick, Henry, ? Ross, Shuttleworth, Droop (briefly poor lad) the rest, well their names I cannot now recall.
I retired this year after over 50 years at sea and offshore.
Anyone still sailing?
Greg Caldecott


----------



## sylvesterheng

*Blue Funnel days*

Hi Greg and Daisy
Please let me know what we can do for
you from Singapore. My sailing days was
from May 1969 to April 1979 as middy to
Senior 2nd Mate on Liverpool Bay.
I Look forward to hearing from you.
Cheers, Sylvester


----------



## DerekTH

Old Wimpy Seadog said:


> I was at Riversdale Pre-sea course from 1963 to 64. Jim Bowe was our class lecturer, great man. Who could forget Joe McGrath the boson, ex MossHutchensson. Talk about every finger a marline spike and every thumb a fid.
> Some of my classmates were, Alan Duckwoth, John MacFaddin, ? Beswick, Henry, ? Ross, Shuttleworth, Droop (briefly poor lad) the rest, well their names I cannot now recall.
> I retired this year after over 50 years at sea and offshore.
> Anyone still sailing?
> Greg Caldecott


----------



## DerekTH

Hi Greg, Only just seen your post, I rejoined the site just now, was a member years ago but forgot previous password/email. I think it was Roy Beswick who joined Palm line? John Macfaddin was a Moss Hutchinson guy, had some good times with him for a while after we all left riversdale. I think you got most of us as there wasn't too many of us on that course. I retired 5 years ago after 4 shipping companies/ port management and ended up at the United Kingdom Hydrographic Office.
I now live in the middle of the N. Atlantic (the Azores)
By the way I am Henry
All the best


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog

Hi Derek, At last a contact with someone from my past. As soon as I saw your reply I of course remembered your full name and knew you were Henry. I think the last time we met was at Liverpool, you had just finished your Mates and I was just starting. Lost a bit of seatime having to sail on passenger ships as a junior officer. John Macfaddin was in the college students bar said a quick hello and then never saw either of you again. You say that you used to meet up with John after Riversdale, did you live near to each other? you were Brocklebanks and he was Moss Hutchinson so you didn´t sail together.
So you have ended up in the Western Isles, so not much chance of meeting up sadly. I retired 4 years ago after moving to Spain were we have settled down. Would like to talk more, how about email? my address is [email protected]
Please keep in touch as I have lost contact with all my old shipmates.
All the best,
Greg


----------

